

Show HN: my first startup, to let people share their feelings - daviddumon
https://www.feelhub.com

======
daviddumon
Hello,

I'm one of the founders of Feelhub. Please feel free to ask anything about it,
or share your comments bad or good ! We'll really appreciate any input.

~~~
gillis
Hey David,

Send me an email. I'd love to chat about Feelhub! AlexBGillis@gmail.com

~~~
daviddumon
Hi Alex,

Will do that asap :)

Regards !

